# Diablo 2 Skillung Barbar



## Brutus Warhammer (7. Juli 2008)

Hi,

ich habe zugegebenmassen seit wahren Ewigkeiten kein D2 mehr gespielt.
Jetzt hab ich das Game mal rausgekramt, installiert und angespielt. Natürlich fällt die wahl wieder auf meine alte Barbarenklasse.

Mein Problem: Ich hab nicht die geringste Ahnung wie ich meinen Barbaren frühe geskillt habe. Ich kann mich noch dunkel erinnern das der Wirbelwind Teil meiner Skillung war, aber Details fallen mir nicht mehr ein.

Vielelicht kann mir ein erfahrener Barbar mal ein paar Tipps geben, auf welche Talente ich skillen sollte und auch wie ich meine Attribute verteilen sollte.

Mfg


----------



## d2wap (7. Juli 2008)

Jenachdem welche Waffe du bevorzugen wirst, solltest du auf jeden Fall Waffenspezifisch entschieden.
Mein Tipp:
Axtspezialisierung und im Kampf auf die Hüpfatacken gehen - und natürlicih Wirbelwiond, wenn es soweit is ^^


----------



## Thylemo (7. Juli 2008)

indiablo.de

da gibt einige charakterguides


----------



## oneq (7. Juli 2008)

Tja, da mein letzter Thread ja schon geclosed wurde, weil ich "Werbung" für eine anderen Seite gemacht habe, werde ich nicht Thylemo nacheifern und ne andere HP angeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



falls Wirbelwind: Wirbelwind, Kampfbefehle, Schrei, Waffenmastery (Empfehlung Axt) = 20
                        Amok (um Physisch Immune zu töten), Mehr Tempo, Natürlicher Widerstand, Mehr Ausdauer, Kampfaufruf = 1

Wenn du aber einen viel interessanten Barbar machen willst, mach einen Shouter oder auch Singer genannt. Er greift mit den Schreien, die ihm zur Verfügung stehen an. Ist allgemein vom Equipment her relativ günstig und sehr selten im Bnet anzutreffen. Außerdem kann man ihn gut als Goldfind Barb einsetzen, der TravincalRuns macht, um die dortigen Bosse zu töten und auszurauben.

Shouter: Kriegsschrei (Hauptattacke), Kampfbefehle, Hohn, Heulen, Schlachtruf = 20
              Eisenhaut, Natürlicher Widerstand, Kampfaufruf, Schrei = 1

Erwähnenswert wäre noch, dass der Shouter physischen Schaden macht mit seinen Schreien. Falls du Fragen hast --> PM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geige (7. Juli 2008)

ich glaube die skill guids wurden gelöscht
ich hab zb keine guid für necro für die skillung gefunden =S


----------

